# need some help and advice



## 00luke00 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, i'm new to the forums, and i've been looking around for a bit and it looks like a very informational site.

Ok, i'll start with a little about myself. I'm 17 years old, 18 in september. I'm a student, and very passionate about spanish. I am advanced in the language and used to go to spain 2 or 3 times a year until last year. I have made lots of spanish friends and so i'm quite used to a lot of the lingo. Basically, i want to improve my spanish, and it's always been my dream to live in spain. I've been looking into it seriously for the past few weeks, and my mind is set that i want to move out there soon. 

I know a lot of you will probably think, he's a bit naive, 17 years old and wants to make a dramatic move like this, and i don't blame you. But i am a very level-headed person, and quite mature for my age. I'm aware that i may not like it out there but i never will know if i don't try. I'm just finishing my AS levels, and after that i'm going to be working more hours over here until i've saved up enough to go out there.

The only thing i'm worried about is finding work due to my age. I've contacted a couple of companies and am awaiting reply, and accommodation should be no problem as i've got in touch with a couple of people regarding that. I was just wondering if anyone thought that the work aspect of this would be a problem for me because of my age?

Many thanks for any input or comments.

Luke


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

00luke00 said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forums, and i've been looking around for a bit and it looks like a very informational site.
> 
> Ok, i'll start with a little about myself. I'm 17 years old, 18 in september. I'm a student, and very passionate about spanish. I am advanced in the language and used to go to spain 2 or 3 times a year until last year. I have made lots of spanish friends and so i'm quite used to a lot of the lingo. Basically, i want to improve my spanish, and it's always been my dream to live in spain. I've been looking into it seriously for the past few weeks, and my mind is set that i want to move out there soon.
> 
> ...


I guess you´ve got nothing to lose. If you have spanish friends here then maybe they could find you an "in" into work, failing that tho, there isnt much work for anyone of any age. Bar work? well maybe, but I dont think it would be regular or particularly well paid. There are some comission only telesales around, but again the pay wouldnt be regular, so it would be a case of ploughing through the papers and applying - you probably would stand a better chance if you´re here, but there will be an awful lot of competition as there is high unemployment here. Come out and see is the only advise I could give. If you dont get work, well you´ve had a holiday!!!!

jo


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

hey luke, 
sorry cant give advise on work and age in spain not sure of the regulations over there, prolly some people on here in Spain might help you on that. 
However, you are still young and have alot going for you. I believe in following your heart's desire and doing what makes you happy, so if spain makes you happy go for it, doesnt hurt to try than regret later for not trying!! all the best mate!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What have you got to lose? I would be much more likely to give you a job than the average expat who has been here for 3 years and struggles to ask for a kilo of peaches! If your Spanish is as good as it seems to be and at your age hanging around with Spanish teenagers you will soon be fluent. Get yourself a few Spanish girlfriends and you will be good to go. 

Do NOT expect companies to respond to unsolicited enquiries. They did not in the "good days" and they most definitely don't nowadays. Pass your exams, pack your bags and get yourself over here.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Get yourself a few Spanish girlfriends


Word!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh dear Xtreme is worried that he will have competition in the sub-30 guapita stakes! 
Luke, don't worry, Strav told us months ago that his desires are simply the fruto of an over-ripe imagination.

Xtreme, you have been quiet. All well? Don't worry about a little competition, he's young enough to be your son. PasaNada, Luke is not one of your grandchildren is he? Same sense of adventure, I thought!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Steve.....you old coffee scrounger! 

Yeh....I'm fine.....just been very busy (even more than usual)......cos people _still_ want to be Estate Agents!

And who am I to stand in their way?


----------



## 00luke00 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow thanks guys, you've all been a great help! i'm definately going to follow my heart, and i'm looking forward to talking to you all on here and get some contacts and make some friends before i set off!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You will be most welcome. 

Follow your dream and dream BIG! 

What parts of Spain have you been to? Where do you know?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi
Yes you think you have nothing to loose; However I would say "earn as much money in your lifetime as you can - BUT feel comfortable doing it and have time to enjoy life" 

Go to wherever they pay well, you don't go to a poor country to earn a killing. When you retire then go to a poor country to make your pension go further. 

Yes you can enjoy being a hippie etc. But your pension pot will not grow. But this is a fuddy duddy's point of view - I retired out here aged 56. 

Go with your heart after listening to your head. 

Bon voyage through your life 

Davexf


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I have it on good authority that smuggling miniature donkeys out of Morocco and onto the mainland could be a very successful business.


----------

